
Bad diets are the leading cause for most deaths worldwide - codewiz
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(19)30041-8/fulltext
======
codewiz
The CNN has a summary: [https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/03/health/diet-global-
deaths...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/03/health/diet-global-deaths-
study/index.html)

